# Best place to buy a Mess Dress Waistcoat in Halifax



## Arctic Acorn (30 Apr 2010)

I am in the process of collecting all the bits and bobs for a set of mess dress. I was able to pick up a gently-used set of NCM mess dress, and now have just about everything I need, except a waistcoat.

Can anyone suggest a decent place in the Halifax/Dartmouth area to have one done up?

Cheers, 

0tto


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2010)

Did you try either the Tailor Shop at Base Clothing, or CANEX (if they have a Mess Kit display) and asking who does the tailoring for Mess Kit?  I am sure that they could give you a fairly good recommendation.



> At Andrei Master Tailors we have the specifications for all elements and branches of the Canadian military. Our national and international suppliers provide us with the proper fabrics and gold braiding to be able to meet those specifications to the last letter. We are associated with Canex retail stores, which offer a 0% financing payment plan. Providing high quality mess dress uniforms to our Canadian military is our business. We have committed to it years ago and will stay the course for years to come.


----------



## Pusser (30 Apr 2010)

Quinpool Tailor on Oxford St (nowhere near Quinpool Rd - closer to Bayers Rd).


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Apr 2010)

I've been to Quinpool Tailors, and I got a lead on the person Andrei's uses here in Halifax (who actually is on Quinpool). Both quoted 150 bucks for doeskin. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pusser (30 Apr 2010)

I'm presuming then that you are not getting a naval mess kit?  Waistcoats for naval mess kits are white marcella, not doeskin.  Some army mess kits may use doeskin.  In the old days (certainly before my time) the RCN had a mess UNDRESS uniform that might have had a dark blue, possibly doeskin, waistcoat (I'm not absolutely sure), but we no longer use mess undress at all.  Thus, the only approved waistcoat for naval mess kit is white marcella.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (2 May 2010)

Thanks Pusser, I should have been more specific. Its Army mess dress, and I'm looking for a midnight green doeskin waistcoat.


----------

